# accuweather claiming 3-6"....



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Feb 14, 2010)

we'll take anything at this time:razz::razz:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 14, 2010)

where?


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Feb 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> where?




accuweather....weather.com just says SNOW!! where are out weather experts??


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 14, 2010)

i think for the city 1-3 and 3-6 for the north and northwestern suburbs. Creek to get 6 more on tues.funeral in behtlehem pa. in the morning ski afternoon and night as long as the roads are ok.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 14, 2010)

Putting out some preliminary numbers...here's the NH list...a bit less for VT and a bit more for ME.  We'll continue to fine tune during full update in the morning.


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 14, 2010)

When I see it, I'll believe it.  Though it was snowing for a bit up at Cannon today


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Feb 14, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Putting out some preliminary numbers...here's the NH list...a bit less for VT and a bit more for ME.  We'll continue to fine tune during full update in the morning.



dont look bad....

Killington (Base: 1,165', Top: 4,241')

6-day Forecast Discussion Updated for Sunday, February 14, 2010


OVERALL SITUATION--***We just gave away Waterville Valley this week on our Facebook page.  We have more and will likely give those away after this weekend!  Become a fan on our Facebook page (with a LOT more fan interaction) and look for more details!!!***

Tuesday--Storm day!  We've been waiting a long time to say that!  Coastal low pressure pulls in us on a favorable track for mainly light to moderate snow through the day (we'll keep adjusting on accumulations).  It won't be a terribly strong storm so winds won't be too bad (some summit blowing snow) and they'll be shifting around.  Temps look good for all snow as well with a decent fluff factor.  Steady snow lightens up overnight and may taper to showers as west/northwesterly winds kick in.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 14, 2010)

Bostonian said:


> When I see it, I'll believe it.  Though it was snowing for a bit up at Cannon today



At this rate, I don't blame ya!  I was hoping Cannon picked up some light stuff at least for the summit.


----------



## marcski (Feb 14, 2010)

NOAA is calling for 3-7" Monday night into Tuesday morning for me up in central Westchester county.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 15, 2010)

They are uncertain which way it will track though but it looks good for at least 4 to 6 inches.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Feb 15, 2010)

kingslug said:


> They are uncertain which way it will track though but it looks good for at least 4 to 6 inches.



that's what she said[/mike scott]


----------

